# Princess, my poor cat.



## Vamquin (Jun 11, 2008)

Last year my cat Princess left us.

On a friday arfternoon. i whent to feed her and she didnt come.

I thought, oh shell come and eat it soon. i got worried when i hadent seen her for 3 days. we contacted the rspca. and they would keep a look out for her. she was a silver tabby, with the temprament of my ragdoll kitten zaphera! after 2 weeks. we had given up and came to 2 conclutions,

somebody has seen how nice she was and taken her. or she had been run over by a car. when i came home i got a phone call from the rspca and they said they might have found her.

the rspca had found her. they found princess locked up down the road in the local truck yard. this means she had been locked up for about 2 weeks without food or water.

this was devastating. she was barley alive. it was ad to see her die in my arms. she couldnt even meow. I thank the rspca very much for trying to save her live. 

after this its about a year on and we now have a new kitten zaphera. zaphera is a lolvly cat but just isnt like princess. zaphera is quite coocoo at times.

Does your cat ever run up the walls? she is adorable tho!


----------



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

What an awful thing to happen to poor Princess. If only she could have hung on for a little more time when they were looking for her.

Your new kitten sounds like a handful, running up the walls! I bet she is funny to watch.  

seashell


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Im so sorry your kitty Princess didnt make it. Im glad she was with you when she passed on. I know it was a comfort to be in your arms. Is your new kitty an indoor only kitty? Zaphera sounds like a total kitten. They do crazy things!


----------

